# Is it normal NOT to have ovulation spotting?



## DiamondBaby (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi everyone! 

I am new here and this is my first post. 

I am a 25 y/o female, I have never been pregnant. My husband and I will try for a baby later on this year. My periods have always been pretty regular and I am ovulating but here is the thing: I have NEVER had ovulation spotting. Mild cramps very rarely, but never spotting. I have recently read that ovulation spotting is a sign of high fertility. Does this mean I am not highly fertile? Is it common for women not to experience ovulation spotting? Those who have never had it, did you get pregnant easily? 

I am a bit worried and confused. 

Thanks for answering! :smile:


----------



## kindofcrunchy82 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have only had it a few times. I have had 2 healthy babies, two miscarriages and just found out i am pregnant again so yes it is normal to not have it and still be fertile!


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I've never had ovulation spotting. I've had two pregnancies, two babies and both times I got pregnant the first month we tried.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WallaWallaMamma (Dec 14, 2013)

Cramping or mittelschmerz can also be a good sign of high fertility. I never spotted but do get quite noticeable ovulation pain. Got pregnant every time I tried, and a few times even without trying.


----------



## greenemami (Nov 1, 2007)

I've never had ovulation spotting, and haven't noticed much cramping either. I have been pregnant twice, two healthy babies-first was a surprise, second I got pregnant on the first try (at ages 22 and 25, if that matters).


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

I've never had any ovulation sign other than CM changes. I've had 2 babies (at ages 27 & 35) with about 3 months of unprotected sex and one 4 month loss (at age 25).


----------



## DiamondBaby (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank you all!


----------

